# The curse is alive



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Just got back from fishing the scioto with Bryan Mellon..Fished the same spot that my wife and I have been catching alot of channel cats...We fished 6hrs, with fresh cut shad, bluegills, and gold fish..And caught nothing, no hits even


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmmmmmm....I caught fish today, but my motor is acting up again...


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm advoiding him at ALL cost ! I was thinking, I was blamed for having a "curse" for a year or so.......I talked to H2o Mellon on the phone a few times a couple years ago........ I believe I've found the root to all the fishermens problems.........  CATKING


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

this makes it two times in the last few weeks i have to agree with DA KINK! last time gee-whiz and i went to jackal's spot we were catching fish until jackal and DA MELON showed up! could it be that DA KINK is innocent? HMMMMMMMM..............


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Dip and gee whizz are in route right now to fish this very spot...We shall see is there is a curse.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Agreeing with dip is like kissing your mother in law  We will have to wait and see how the "northern" connection does. CATKING


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

So, da kink, how is it that ya know what it is like to kiss your mother in law.  Besides ya gott agree with dip once in a while, if ya don't he'll pout and throw tantrums.
Got maybe 2 hits on the scioto. Melon may have not been there but he left his curse was still evident. How do I know you may ask, because dip was the recipient as he found a 3 oz. pyramid sinker left behing by melon. Although he didn't dare touch it once Jack pointed out that it was melons, it was as though a black cat had crossed his path. Myself, I found a pair of needle nose smashed into the mud that dip lost there the last time we were there. Even that good fortune was not enough to shake the funk off of dip as we went to rocky fork and I outfished him 3-0. They were dinks, that is for sure but still a skunk never smelled sweeter.  

Bill


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Ha! I left ya guys that sinker in hopes of spreading my curse, looks like it worked! 

Hey guys how did it feel to drive for 3several hours to get wet? Ha, just razing ya. Man it sure did suck there on Thursday night.

This freakin curse is funny, all I can do now is laugh at it!


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

Someone remind me to take Catking out fishing in my boat, and leave Mellon at home.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Mellon, it rained most of the way there and only sprinkle a few times while at the river. As we were driving to rocky fork it rained pretty good and stopped before we got there. Didn't rain again. I hope that curse didn't spread to dip, couldn't handle him crying on my shoulder again.  

Blll


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I just had a feeling this was gonna happen, always does when someone comes down to fish with me  ..I hate to see dip and gee whiz drive that far for nothing...And I would go fishless the rest of the year just to see Bryan catch a decent flathead.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't sweat it Jack. It's nice of you to show us a possible spot to catch a biggn' Have ya been out since the river has come up a bit? Mellons time is comming, he just has to break that curse first. What bait was were you using again mellon??????????

Bill


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry Bryan, I told them about your secret bait  ..Bill did you see the channel cat my son caught later that evening that you were there? I should have taken you guys to that lake.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bill I was gonna go today, but said heck with it, that spot bummed me out big time..I will hit it agin next weekend.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

That was what I was thinking too!  At least someone was catching something.

Bill


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys all I saw was "Catfish Bait Receipe $3.00" & I jumped on it, I figured hey man, I loose $3.00 wort of sinkers each day on the GMR.

I tried 1.) live goldfish 2.) Cut Sucker 3.) 7 inch live crawdad 4.) live bluegill & 5.) the chicken breast soaked in ainse oil, Jack & Steven were using cut shad. So that was at least 6 baits & no real hits.


----------

